# What do I need to know about building a semi hollow guitar



## MikeHYA (Jun 19, 2010)

My plan is to build a neck thru semi hollow guitar. body wings will be a wenge/mahogany/wenge sandwich. 1/4"/1"/1/2" respectively, the top is thicker for a carve. my plan was just to sort of chamber the mahogany? would this work? what else do i need to know?

Thanks to all


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

some of that wenge wood looks deadly !!! it kind of looks like bird plumage, i want to try some in the future. as for chambering . are you only going chamber the 1" mahogany core . it will work id make sure to stay away from areas that mite weaken the structure like stay away from the bridge area & the center of the guitar . are you chambering to keep the weight down ? if so a forester bit can make quick work instead of a router screaming


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

If you are going to build with wenge, you must know that it is VERY splintery. Keep the band-aids close by....


----------



## MikeHYA (Jun 19, 2010)

The bridge area will all be part of the neck thru. I am chambering becuase i might put f holes into the guitar. right now this guitar is in the design stages. I am decided between a blues monster with pearly gates or a godin montreal stylish guitar. either way it will be a natural finish with a wenge top


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Building a semi hollow Strat. Articles in the build section. Check it out if you please.


----------

